# considering renting my rv



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Has anyone ever done this, I do not mind renting to a responsible party without pets. I just cant see letting this expensive camper sit still


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

I would never do it unless it mean losing the camper otherwsise, as in couldnt make the payment. I just do not trust other people. There is a huge lack of respect for other peoples things. 

Put a few beers into even a "responsible party", and all bets are off.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah that was just a passing thought and you are right, I should have receieved a PUI for that one.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

TexasCajun said:


> I would never do it unless it mean losing the camper otherwsise, as in couldnt make the payment. I just do not trust other people. There is a huge lack of respect for other peoples things.
> 
> Put a few beers into even a "responsible party", and all bets are off.


I see you sold yours. That'll do it! 

I would never rent out a camper. It's worse than a house on accounta most are made using lightweight, ie., cheap materials. Not much room for error or you'll end up constantly replacing and repairing stuff. Not to mention the risks involved in getting from point A to point B whether it's a trailer or a motor home.


----------



## 56Jeff (Aug 29, 2014)

*TexaCajun is Right !*

A guy at work did this, he said it was the worst decision he ever made. Every time, the camper came back needing some sort of repair.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd never rent mine either. Just think about what your friends say they do when they rent something like a car. Many of my co-workers in the past would try to destroy a rental. I would not want to own any of those after they turned them in. I would guess the same would be true with an rv.

Another issue is what kind of deviant behavior went on in your bed? Do you really want to sleep in it after that?

Cliff


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Bayoutalker said:


> Another issue is what kind of deviant behavior went on in your bed? Do you really want to sleep in it after that?
> 
> Cliff


That's what the hidden cameras are for. Duh.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> That's what the hidden cameras are for. Duh.


Watching the "blow by blow" as it were might be some people's idea of entertainment but I wouldn't want to follow it in the bed.

Cliff


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Whatever floats your boat bud. I was talking about security cameras for safety while camping as in deviant behavior around a camp site with cooler thieves and such. I guess my mind wasn't in the gutter like yours but to each their own. Why would you want to install cameras in a rented bedroom of a camper? I heard purn is free nowadays on the internet.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> Whatever floats your boat bud. I was talking about security cameras for safety while camping as in deviant behavior around a camp site with cooler thieves and such. I guess my mind wasn't in the gutter like yours but to each their own. Why would you want to install cameras in a rented bedroom of a camper? I heard purn is free nowadays on the internet.


Not in the gutter. I had this happen to a friend once. He had to throw out all of the furniture to make sure he wasn't exposed to something. This thread was about renting a camper and I think most people would see this as a negative thing. An indoor camera might be a way to protect your investment and not intended to record ****. Seems you are the one with your mind in the gutter.

As for things getting stolen, that would be the loss of the renter. Why should that concern me?

Cliff


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

It is, always is. Lol. I was just goofing around.


----------

